# Use up your O'Briens Wine Loyalty Points



## odyssey06 (7 Jan 2021)

If you have any O'Briens Wine Loyalty points, make sure to use up by 10th January.

There are a number of changes affecting alcohol and promotions coming into force:
* No more loyalty points can be used or acquired via purchase of alcohol
* No more use of alcohol in spend and save coupons e.g. Spend €50 get €10 off
* No more multi-buy deals, e.g. 6 bottles of wine for €40
* No promotions less than 72 hours e.g. weekend only deal

Individual discounts on bottles \ cans are ok, as are, for example a case of 6 bottles of wine or beer for X, as long as those items are not for individual resale

[broken link removed]


----------



## Steven Barrett (7 Jan 2021)

This is nuts and completely pointless. How is getting a few quid off have any impact on alcoholism in this country? It's all about brand loyalty and O'Briens using my data. Successive governments in this country have taken the approach of increased taxation and making it awkward to buy alcohol (12.30 on a Sunday?!!) as ways of reducing drinking. Look at the continent, you can buy drink at any time of the day! They have a much more relaxed attitude to drinking but when McDowell tried to allow the sale of alcohol in cafes, he was defeated by the vintners association. 

The big question is, does this mean you can't buy beer on the spend €50, get €10 off vouchers in Dunnes?!


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Jan 2021)

Agree completely re: McDowell.
Although some of the changes are not really about reducing drinking but reducing competition eg the 1230.

I think use of alcohol in those kind of Dunnes vouchers is gone now - small print has been updated.


----------



## twofor1 (7 Jan 2021)

SBarrett said:


> The big question is, does this mean you can't buy beer on the spend €50, get €10 off vouchers in Dunnes?!



It does, just looked at my €10 off voucher when you spend €50 in Dunnes and it excludes clothing, footwear, homewares, cafe, alcohol (from 11/01/21).....


----------



## MrEarl (8 Jan 2021)

I'm sure these laws all seemed liked great ideas, when our TDs were drinking discounted booze in the Dail Bar (and hopefully remembering to pay their bar tabs, afterwards)


----------



## Protocol (8 Jan 2021)

Beer isn't discounted in the Dail.

These new laws are bad.


----------



## deanpark (8 Jan 2021)

Its a long game and a just cause to rightly stigmatise alcohol in the same way that cigarettes have. Its necessary - alcohol has such a negative health and social cost that it is now in the crosshairs of the establishment.  I like a drink and try to enjoy sensibly but I can see and have direct experience there is too much downside to its  aggressive marketing and normalisation of its consumption.

 There should be grotesque health warnings on bottles like there are on cigarette packs. The stuff is directly linked to most violent crimes, most domestic violence and many cancers and liver illnesses etc etc.  This will be acknowledged and changes will be imposed on society to marginalise drinking like the smoking ban has. I welcome this and it will be of great benefit to society in the round.


----------



## MrEarl (8 Jan 2021)

Protocol said:


> Beer isn't discounted in the Dail.



While I didn't specify beer, go and compare the price list of alcoholic drinks at the Dail bar, with other bars in Dublin City. I think you'll be surprised by what you learn


----------



## Pmc365 (8 Jan 2021)

I see Lidl had slabs of 24 cans Budweiser for €15 during Christmas. Obviously below cost selling. Are these offers now permitted?


----------



## odyssey06 (8 Jan 2021)

Pmc365 said:


> I see Lidl had slabs of 24 cans Budweiser for €15 during Christmas. Obviously below cost selling. Are these offers now permitted?



There's the thing, below cost selling is still permitted even though apparently at a stroke of a pen any time in last 10 years Minister for Health could have stopped it. 
You can discount individual products \ bulk multi-packs \ wine cases.


----------



## Steven Barrett (8 Jan 2021)

So I can buy a slab of 24 cans for €15 but I can't buy 4 bottles of Paulaner for €10 as they can be sold individually


----------



## odyssey06 (8 Jan 2021)

SBarrett said:


> So I can buy a slab of 24 cans for €15 but I can't buy 4 bottles of Paulaner for €10 as they can be sold individually



That appears to be the case until\unless Paulaner bring out a 4 pack as a separate product stock item.


----------



## shweeney (8 Jan 2021)

AIUI they could reduce Paulaner to 2.50 a bottle provided it was for at least 4 days.


----------



## Protocol (8 Jan 2021)

MrEarl said:


> While I didn't specify beer, go and compare the price list of alcoholic drinks at the Dail bar, with other bars in Dublin City. I think you'll be surprised by what you learn



The lower costs / maybe low rent / maybe no rent / no 30% net profit margin / all mean a lower price can be charged.


----------



## tallpaul (8 Jan 2021)

Was in Dunnes Stores earlier and some of my craft beers were usually 3 for €10. They are now priced at €3.35 each, 45c off!


----------



## Leper (9 Jan 2021)

At 10.30am on Monday 11th January 2021 alcoholism and the abuse of alcohol is going to cease. Hurray! Another minority has got its way over the majority. I can see them hunkering down together delighted that their stupid beliefs have been inflicted on good and decent people. The only difference is good people will be paying much more for buying alcohol. The availability of money off vouchers and discount deals will cease as far as the shopper is concerned.  Thanks again Mothers/Fathers-of-Seven for nothing. 

Will there be less patients in alcohol treatment centres? Will we have less wife/partner battering spouses? Will there be less deaths on our roads because of drink driving? If "No" is the answer to these three questions why do we have a government pandering to minorities?

There is an alcohol problem in Ireland but this is not the way to treat it.


----------



## MrEarl (9 Jan 2021)

Protocol said:


> The lower costs / maybe low rent / maybe no rent / no 30% net profit margin / all mean a lower price can be charged.



So you agree that the Dail benefits from discounted alcoholic drinks, compared with the rest of the public


----------



## Vanessa (10 Jan 2021)

Welcome to the Nanny State


----------



## Steven Barrett (11 Jan 2021)

Leper said:


> *At 10.30am on Monday 11th January 2021 alcoholism and the abuse of alcohol is going to cease.* Hurray! Another minority has got its way over the majority. I can see them hunkering down together delighted that their stupid beliefs have been inflicted on good and decent people. The only difference is good people will be paying much more for buying alcohol. The availability of money off vouchers and discount deals will cease as far as the shopper is concerned.  Thanks again Mothers/Fathers-of-Seven for nothing.
> 
> Will there be less patients in alcohol treatment centres? Will we have less wife/partner battering spouses? Will there be less deaths on our roads because of drink driving? If "No" is the answer to these three questions why do we have a government pandering to minorities?
> 
> There is an alcohol problem in Ireland but this is not the way to treat it.



Not until all Dunnes shoppers have got through their supply of alcohol that they bought at the weekend. My wife was in Dunnes yesterday and said the wine shelves were empty!


----------



## MrEarl (11 Jan 2021)

Not dissimilar to some of the food shelves, so!

Our Government would be far better off attending to more important things, rather than carrying on with this nonsense.

Numerous supermarkets have issues with getting various foodstuffs in, hence the empty shelves.

... And dare I mention, the slow roll out of the Covid - 19 vaccine etc etc.?

Post Covid - 19, this will push consumers up North. That results in a loss of tax revenue and probably jobs, in RoI.


----------

